# Aires Ccinfos



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Great news guys, Bruno has provided a free download of all the Aires from the site, for android users. Access from Google play store.

Curlyboy

......oh yeah, I should have said....it's FREE!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That Barry is SO influential:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1299351.html#1299351

Such a shame he would have preferred an iPhone one.

Dave


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,
Whats it listed as, trawled Play store, only one I can find is a pay version.

PhilJ


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Aires download*

My Coby Android MID9742 doesn't support google play so is their any other way round that. Have had some good help from members on going through Amazon etc. Could it be downloaded on to my laptop or does that not support google play.com either :?:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

philjohn said:


> Hi,
> Whats it listed as, trawled Play store, only one I can find is a pay version.
> 
> PhilJ


Google Play link

I infer there will be a paid version that works/ syncs offline.

Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Just downloaded the app. Terrible, very slow, enter the region number and it selectsa different one. Very slow and times out.
Very surprised as I have always considered cc infos to be one of the best.
Gerry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> That Barry is SO influential:
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1299351.html#1299351
> 
> Such a shame he would have preferred an iPhone one.
> ...


Yeah just my luck. I wonder if its on the cards. Maybe they should do a deal with Nuke as we already have an App. We will give em our database if they give us theirs? A kind of Anglo French agreement perhaps?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Which Region(s) were wrong, Gerry?

They have a problem filling all the map tiles but in my experience that's not unusual for first release mapping products.

It's great having accurate icon placements on zoomable maps, which is a first for CCI.

Dave


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

GerryD said:


> Just downloaded the app. Terrible, very slow, enter the region number and it selectsa different one. Very slow and times out.
> Very surprised as I have always considered cc infos to be one of the best.
> Gerry


If you enter a town in the region you are seeking it will display the map,you can then select the CC icon and it will show all the Aires in that area.I have used it with both my Samsung Ace and Nexus,,don't find it slow at all.
Curlyboy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Aires download*



ambegayo said:


> My Coby Android MID9742 doesn't support google play so is their any other way round that. Have had some good help from members on going through Amazon etc. Could it be downloaded on to my laptop or does that not support google play.com either :?:


Two options Wendy - and I think I might take both after all the hassle you have had! :roll:

Give your non-standard tablet to someone you don't like as a birthday present! :lol: :lol:

Download the CC Infos .csv files onto your laptop and use them in Autoroute.

All the information you could possibly need is in this thread, and there are several others if you want alternative viewpoints.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-946584.html#946584

Works for us, and there are loads of other pushpin sets you can include - like all the major supermarkets in France, campsites, municipals etc.

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Works just fine on my Galaxy S2.

Just wish there was an option to change languages. I can just about cope with the French text but English would be great.

I'm hoping that a paid for version appears with language options and off-line maps.
Maybe this version is just testing the water to see if its worth putting out a paid app with more options.
Until then it will only be used in an emergency to avoid roaming data charges.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You might find QuickDic useful Spacey. Works in lots of languages too, and offline.

(_Bet someone will be unable to resist the temptation_! :lol: :lol: )

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Absolutely brilliant app, we'll be using it this year if I can sort out a reasonable cost French data sim again.
An offline version would be even better but knowing the aggro Nuke had trying to build in offline maps on iCampsites USB it's a long shot. I'd even be prepared to pay for it - and that's a first. 8O


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Galaxy Note 10.1 - Google Play - ccinfos - free app - loaded fast - 

MH icon in centre of screen. Move map around until icon over place to be searched. Tap MH button and all sites and aires appear. Click on site icons for details, with options to view on Earth or Maps.

Excellent steer, for which much thanks.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ken,

It should be OK using OSM offline maps. I've asked Bruno when.

Last year I depended fairly heavily on online campsite data and it wasn't too bad given we weren't leaping onwards every day. I made the most of wifi for planning when I could get it, and complemented it with Vodafone Euro Traveller at £3 per day when I had to, also making the most of my 2GB monthly allowance then, sharing the data with my wifi tablet and Alison's smartphone.

I skirmished with importing my POI into OsmAnd+ but lost the will to live:
http://code.google.com/p/osmand/wiki/HowToArticles#How_To_Prepare_own_data_to_use_offline
Did you have any success here?

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Did you have any success here?
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave

I did have a go at moving POIs into OsMand but like you, lost the will to live before I had any real success. Maybe I'll try again before we go over the water this year. Shame because the OSM are exceptionally good (but HUGE) if you use the offline vector maps. If there's to be an app using OSM it'll be a force to be reckoned with. There are some shortcoming with OSM, last year we were looking for a campsite on the med coast but OSM didn't even recognise the existence of the town, never mind the campsite. What really upset me was when they deleted the "whole of France" offline map so you now have to download loads of area maps, presumably because the increased detail made the files too large.

I used an Orange France sim card last year and it worked very well, only €9 a month once I'd bought the sim card. Unfortunately I think my current sim has lapsed so unless I can find a better deal I'll have to buy another for this year. It really is about time the French sorted their mobile internet structure to make it easier for visitors to gain access.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

gaspode said:


> What really upset me was when they deleted the "whole of France" offline map so you now have to download loads of area maps, presumably because the increased detail made the files too large.


Hi Ken and Dave

When the France maps were broken into little bits I found a reference on one of the OSM forums saying that a combined map of the whole country "_was being worked on_"!

Have seen nothing since (although I haven't looked very hard) so maybe it was just too massive to be workable.

In the meantime the separate maps will be stored on a big micro SD card I just bought for that precise purpose. Bit of a p.i.t.a. but worth the minor hassle.

Dave


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> Ken,
> 
> It should be OK using OSM offline maps. I've asked Bruno when.
> 
> ...


I had a hell of a job trying to understand it,let alone using it!
Curlyboy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Shame because the OSM are exceptionally good (but HUGE) if you use the offline vector maps. If there's to be an app using OSM it'll be a force to be reckoned with. There are some shortcoming with OSM, last year we were looking for a campsite on the med coast but OSM didn't even recognise the existence of the town, never mind the campsite. What really upset me was when they deleted the "whole of France" offline map so you now have to download loads of area maps, presumably because the increased detail made the files too large.


Little tedious but it helps having 80Gb on board my phone 
> Fast Sandisk Ultra 64GB micro-SD card under £40 <

Dave


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi all, 

Got this app from google play, a little slow to download but then its a lot of data. 

Once install, perfect on my S3 and Transformer locates POI by name and map location. This means that my three key app whilst away in the van are, Aires Campingcar-Infos, ACSI Eurocampings and Archiescampings. 

The only downside to Aires Campingcar-Infos is that it requires a data connection, hope the off-line version appears soon. 

Unfortunately I have now uninstalled iCampsites because with every Android update it stops working, such a shame not to have this forums data available by smart phone app. Don't know why this is, the three above do not have this problem. 

Thanks to CurlyBoy for the heads up on this app well worth installing and free. 

Terryg


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

From Bruno:

"the offline version is under preparation and should be available in a few months"

It's a shame about MHF's iCampsites for Android but when the developer has a soft spot for Apple that's what you get. I supported it as an early adopter but got inferior service as a result.

While I'm writing I'll note that smartphone sales figures for the UK show that the Samsung Galaxy S3 Android phone is the chart-topper for the 9th month in a row. In silver and bronze positions this month are other Samsung Android phones, giving an Android medal position lock-out.

Apple's iPhone 5 was in 7th place, and the iPhone 4S in tenth.

Dave


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

This app looks very useful, thanks. 

I have the PC version but it's such a hassle to get the thing out! 

However, I'm not able to make the app work for me. 

Can someone tell me a town name to put in that will definitely get a result till I see how it works? 

Thanks.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just zoom and pan the map to France somewhere worked for me!

Dave


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks, I searched for Carcassonne and could then see the blue motorhome symbol that I tapped to get the info. 

I'd previously been looking in Spain - they do have them in the PC version - and was furiously tapping the little grey motorhome that sits in the middle of the map!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I wonder does it only work for France at the moment? 

I'm sure there's an aire in their PC version at Avinyonet del Pinedes, but the app isn't finding it.


----------

